# AWOL You Tubers



## vocatexas (May 23, 2022)

I'm pretty sure I'm not the only person here that is subscribed to several (a bunch) of You Tube channels. I've noticed a few of them that have been absent now for months. I'm not on any social media, so I may be missing some information that is readily available somewhere else. I was wondering if anybody knew what happened to some of them? I know Everett at Everett's Workshop moved and is still setting up his shop. I saw a video he posted a month or so back. What about Lookcreations (I believe his name is Matt). The last video he posted was in September. Then there's the Backyard Machine Shop (Mike). Nothing from him in two years. There's also Tools4Machines (Gary). His videos have been removed from his channel. There may be more, but those come to mind right now.

I've learned a lot from some of these guys and others I simply find entertaining. The only one on the list I've actually met was Mike from Backyard Machine Shop, but seeing them not posting anything in months makes me wonder if they are okay. Just wondering if anybody here had any news on them.


----------



## MyLilMule (May 23, 2022)

Like you mentioned, Everett has most of his shop put back together and is making videos again. Not sure about the others. I enjoy Backyard Machine Shop as well. Not sure why he hasn't posted.

As a relatively newcomer to the yootoobs as a creator, I can say this, recording and editing can be a real grind. Any project takes at least twice as long. Especially if you have to move lighting around and setup multiple cameras. Planning "scenes", recording, re-recording, multiple takes, etc. I record on two cameras and sync each track in my editing software, then I pick the right shots, and record a voice over (sometimes many days after it was recorded).

And there isn't any money in it unless you have hundreds of thousands of subscribers or hundreds of Patreons contributing each month. So unless you are doing it for fun (like I am), it may be that some of these folks just got tired of putting all the work into it with little monetary reward.

There could be a litany of other reasons, of course, but my hope is that some of them just needed a break and paid jobs are taking up their time. Maybe they'll return to it someday.


----------



## sycle1 (May 23, 2022)

There are a lot of other video platforms now competing and making it more viable for creators so maybe they jumped ship!
I have noticed the same tapering off with a lot of youtubers that I watch and enjoy also.


----------



## MyLilMule (May 23, 2022)

sycle1 said:


> There are a lot of other video platforms now competing and making it more viable for creators so maybe they jumped ship!
> I have noticed the same tapering off with a lot of youtubers that I watch and enjoy also.


That's true. I know Keith Fenner started posting videos on Rumble and has moved from Fakebook to MeWe.

I see that Mike Wiggins is active on Fakebook.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 23, 2022)

Also keep in mind it isn't just making videos, they have to have something to make that they think is worth the effort. 10 years ago there was far less competition for eyes. Trying to come up with something new and interesting is not as easy as it used to be.


----------



## sycle1 (May 23, 2022)

Yes good point!
I often wonder how people do all that work to make a great video and manage to keep coming up with new and inspiring content week after week.


----------



## davidpbest (May 23, 2022)

There's a combination of factors going on here.  YouTube changed the payout rates about a year ago making it much less attractive financially.  Some of the producers have had terrible personal issues they are dealing with (death (Tony), divorce (Fenner), forced moves (Tom), etc.) which I'm sure has been a huge factor for them.  And some of the guys with deep video libraries that continue to provide income have gotten fat and happy with their ongoing $400K income streams.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 23, 2022)

sycle1 said:


> Yes good point!
> I often wonder how people do all that work to make a great video and manage to keep coming up with new and inspiring content week after week.



and just think how thrilled they must be when 4 other popular youtubers release similar topics right before theirs comes out.


----------



## vocatexas (May 24, 2022)

I thought of another one last night-James Kilroy. Haven't seen anything new from him in quite a while.


----------



## rwm (May 24, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> There's a combination of factors going on here.  YouTube changed the payout rates about a year ago making it much less attractive financially.  Some of the producers have had terrible personal issues they are dealing with (death (Tony), divorce (Fenner), forced moves (Tom), etc.) which I'm sure has been a huge factor for them.  And some of the guys with deep video libraries that continue to provide income have gotten fat and happy with their ongoing $400K income streams.


$400K? Really?


----------



## MyLilMule (May 24, 2022)

rwm said:


> $400K? Really?


Who knows for sure except the creator and Google. But in his hay-day, PewDiePie was estimated to making $4M on YouTube annually. But that was with 100M subscribers, plus. LOL! Since they cut back on the payouts, I doubt it's that high anymore.

These days, the only way a typical creator is making any money is by having a typical full time job. It's not from YT.


----------



## rwm (May 24, 2022)

Check out the calculator in this article:









						How Much do YouTubers Make? - [A YouTuber's Earnings Calculator]
					

Interested to know How Much YouTubers Make? Google pays out 68% of their AdSense revenue. On Average the YouTube channel can receive $18 per 1,000 ad views.




					influencermarketinghub.com


----------



## NCjeeper (May 24, 2022)

^^^^
Good info there.


----------



## ab54 (May 25, 2022)

I can't imagine how much work it is to plan your order of operations then plan your camera shots, complete the project then edit that into a coherent video.

Maybe we will see builders gravitate to another site away from the stupid click bait of YT.


----------



## MyLilMule (May 25, 2022)

ab54 said:


> Maybe we will see builders gravitate to another site away from the stupid click bait of YT.


It would have to be something significant and there would have to be BIG reasons why viewers would go there and stop going to YouTube. I don't see that happening anytime soon.

Google paid creators a LOT of money in the earlier days of ad supported content, just to attract as many creators as possible. They were fine with losing money - it was an investment. Once they had the market share they wanted, stopped those big payouts. Anyone getting into the game today is going to have to pony up some big bucks to attract content creators. Someone will have to develop a better version of YouTube in order to get that kind of investment capitol.


----------



## Cadillac (May 25, 2022)

rwm said:


> $400K? Really?


I would bet that AVE, Abom, and Toni make that and more. It’s all on views then you can tell when they start having advertising in the video. Adam has spent ALOT of money on new shop, new equipment , going CNC. i Remember him saying he had quit his job and doing YouTube full time. AVE buys a Haas VMC that ain’t cheap but I believe he does have a 40hr gig. Idk about Toni but he puts fourth the most effort in my opinion in about every aspect of the videos and he’s a pretty funny guy which makes all the more enjoyable. It’s ALOT of work doing what they do ONTOP of the task at hand.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 25, 2022)

MyLilMule said:


> Google paid creators a LOT of money in the earlier days of ad supported content,


I think it was 2016 (election year) when some big name You Tuber went on a political rant and all the companies had ads playing on his channel. They got spooked about it. That is when the big companies and the big advertising dollars pulled back and You Tube no longer had the income to pay the creators the way they did. So they started paying less and revamped their monetization requirements.


----------



## MyLilMule (May 25, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> I would bet that AVE, Abom, and Toni make that and more.



From YouTube ads? I will disagree. To make that kind of scratch from AdSense, you'd have to have well over 200,000 daily views with a near 100% ad view rate. If the ad is skippable, and the viewer skips it, there's no ad revenue. Virtually impossible to have 100% view rate.

Mark Rober has 21 million subscribers with 2-7 million video views daily. He's making that kind of cash and more (I would guess $1-2M). Abom gets 30-100k views a day. Great accomplishment just the same. None of this is hard to estimate - there are plenty of calculators out there that will use Google's AdSense formula and estimate earnings.

I won't make assumptions on how anyone funds their business. Most businesses aren't funded with cash out of pocket. That would, from a tax perspective, be dumb. I would find it incredibly hard to believe that he makes $0.00 outside of YouTube. That's not to say he's making peanuts, I'm sure many would consider it a decent income (I would guess around $100k/yr).

Both of them put a lot of time and effort into it. Different audiences. Most of the YouTubers that I know personally, make more money on sponsorships, off-site sales (Etsy shops, merchandise, etc.) than they do from AdSense.


----------



## MyLilMule (May 25, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> I think it was 2016 (election year) when some big name You Tuber went on a political rant and all the companies had ads playing on his channel. They got spooked about it. That is when the big companies and the big advertising dollars pulled back and You Tube no longer had the income to pay the creators the way they did. So they started paying less and revamped their monetization requirements.


That is very true. If you mentioned firearms as all, you were demonetized. Wranglerstar lost a lot of income from that because he lives off the land. Since meat should come from grocery stores, not by hunting animals. Oof. I know of a Canadian farmer, that if she shows a ewe giving birth to a lamb, she is demonetized. If she shows sheep being sheared, demonetized.

And I remember ChuckE2009 going on some racist, anti-muslim rant and getting into YouTube jail to the point he shut down his channel. Gave up $100k in revenue - what a dip whit.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 25, 2022)

MyLilMule said:


> And I remember ChuckE2009 going on some racist, anti-muslim rant and getting into YouTube jail to the point he shut down his channel. Gave up $100k in revenue - what a dip whit.


Yeah I remember that. I unsubbed from his channel just prior to that. He went away from his welding and Fabing roots and started buying tractors and farming. I wasn't interested then.


----------



## MyLilMule (May 25, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> Yeah I remember that. I unsubbed from his channel just prior to that. He went away from his welding and Fabing roots and started buying tractors and farming. I wasn't interested then.


I liked the tractors and farming stuff. It got me interested in modern day farming. My father grew up on a farm. The technology in today's operations, even at the "small" family farms of "only" 2,000 acres is pretty interesting.

I unsubbed right after his rant. I have no room in my life for idiots.


----------



## addertooth (May 25, 2022)

And then there were creators who had to constantly fight against being entirely de-monetized.  I shoot air rifles, and there was a popular creator (Ted's Holdover).  He had already quit his day-job and had invested in video production equipment.  They kept cutting his income stream off because he showed shooting air-rifles (guns are scary to YouTube), and he hunted some game with them.  It darn near ruined him financially.  Thankfully an airgun company started sponsoring him to fill the gap.   A buddy of mine John Setzler, who has Man Cave Meals (where he did videos on grilling and techniques) had also quit his day job, and had gone full time into grilling videos (along with sponsorship from a grill company).  He had a rough patch when the grill company decided to switch to a Chef with name recognition, and YouTube had reduced their pay-out.  

The whole "shoot videos for income stream" is a rather shaky business, and a tough one to consistently pay a mortgage on.


----------



## woodchucker (May 25, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> I would bet that AVE, Abom, and Toni make that and more. It’s all on views then you can tell when they start having advertising in the video. Adam has spent ALOT of money on new shop, new equipment , going CNC. i Remember him saying he had quit his job and doing YouTube full time. AVE buys a Haas VMC that ain’t cheap but I believe he does have a 40hr gig. Idk about Toni but he puts fourth the most effort in my opinion in about every aspect of the videos and he’s a pretty funny guy which makes all the more enjoyable. It’s ALOT of work doing what they do ONTOP of the task at hand.


I don't believe AVE has a 40hr job anymore. His feed has made him a lot. Too bad his feed is not what it was.
400k on avg seems high...
Mike Wiggins stopped. I talked to Keith Rucker about it and he said he was done.. too bad, I wanted to see his new shop that he was building. It was going to be a line shop.
Adam Booth has got 3 channels I think, Machining, cooking, and travel.. Between the 3 he is comfortable.
Toni has a big attraction even for the non-machinists. My son loves his channel.. I was surprised. But he find's it great.
Many are doing well contrary to what someone here said. I'll give a hint, less wasted time and dribble..
Even I get bored watching cut after cut.. some are just boring, some never show neat stuff. I look for gems.. When you are providing what has already been shown over and over, you are a late comer..

Magazines constantly recycled the same stuff over and over. Because newcomers didn't see the old content. That doesn't work here. This is an archive of all these videos. When I have been sick over the years... I had pneumonia and the flu.. I watched a lot of youtube. I couldn't watch TV way to dumb.. But I could learn new things.  I would pick a YTuber and watch there shows until I fell asleep..  Hard to do that on the fly with a magazine.

Rob Renzetti is one I miss. His were great info.. but he does a lot of instagram, I don't do social networks.. I'm kind of anti social...   Ok really I just know people can be real A-holes with no filters and lots of time can be spent with too many I don't want to spend it with. I like my machinist buds here, and this is where I spend that socializing, that and volleyball...


----------



## woodchucker (May 25, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> Yeah I remember that. I unsubbed from his channel just prior to that. He went away from his welding and Fabing roots and started buying tractors and farming. I wasn't interested then.


Same here.. and I stopped liking his delivery.. too much hyped up animation. I don't like animated people... I like it real.. Or I like a comedian...


----------



## MyLilMule (May 25, 2022)

I don't think every "late comer" is trying to be the next ______ (fill in the blank with the name of your favorite YouTuber). I only know of two people personally that have told me they started doing YouTube for the money. And both have been very disappointed. The successful channels, at least the ones I call successful - whatever that is, either grew organically over many years or knew what they were doing. Abom didn't become the success he is overnight.



woodchucker said:


> Adam Booth has got 3 channels I think, Machining, cooking, and travel.


That's because, at least in part, if you mix content in the same channel, the YouTube algorithms screw you over. When I switched up from mostly Jeep related videos to a mix of Jeep, DIY, Welding, and now machining stuff, my channel views took a nose dive. I don't really care. Sure, it's fun to watch the metrics and see the subscriber count grow, but I have no illusions or expectations on where it's going. I have a great day job and get paid very well. Making YouTube videos is as much a hobby as any of the other things. I might quit making them tomorrow, or next year, or never.

BTW, by "Toni" are you referring to This Old Tony or is there another channel I missed? I missed his channel a lot when he took the time off. Although I am not all that enthused about the recent content.

Have you checked out Colin Furze? Definitely a lot of hype and animated personality, but he builds some really screwball contraptions. And he is digging a tunnel between his house and his underground bunker. My wife would kill me. LOL!


----------



## woodchucker (May 25, 2022)

MyLilMule said:


> I don't think every "late comer" is trying to be the next ______ (fill in the blank with the name of your favorite YouTuber). I only know of two people personally that have told me they started doing YouTube for the money. And both have been very disappointed. The successful channels, at least the ones I call successful - whatever that is, either grew organically over many years or knew what they were doing. Abom didn't become the success he is overnight.
> 
> 
> That's because, at least in part, if you mix content in the same channel, the YouTube algorithms screw you over. When I switched up from mostly Jeep related videos to a mix of Jeep, DIY, Welding, and now machining stuff, my channel views took a nose dive. I don't really care. Sure, it's fun to watch the metrics and see the subscriber count grow, but I have no illusions or expectations on where it's going. I have a great day job and get paid very well. Making YouTube videos is as much a hobby as any of the other things. I might quit making them tomorrow, or next year, or never.
> ...


Yes TOT..
Colin is an animated guy. I am surprised that tunnel is legal. Very dangerous build, but he is doing well with it. Purpose??? who knows. 
My son's name is Colin as well.  CF is a very ingenious guy. it takes a lot of crazy to think of some of those things...


----------



## Parlo (May 26, 2022)

I also see stuff repeated over and over on YouTube with no additional input.
My channel was set up to be totally altruistic and states clearly that I will never receive any payments. I try to always show new techniques or improved techniques on existing topics.
The channel was set up because when I debunked or improved existing content, my comments were removed. I now either make a video or write a comprehensive review if my comments are blocked.


----------



## Frostbitevinnie (Jun 1, 2022)

vocatexas said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only person here that is subscribed to several (a bunch) of You Tube channels. I've noticed a few of them that have been absent now for months. I'm not on any social media, so I may be missing some information that is readily available somewhere else. I was wondering if anybody knew what happened to some of them? I know Everett at Everett's Workshop moved and is still setting up his shop. I saw a video he posted a month or so back. What about Lookcreations (I believe his name is Matt). The last video he posted was in September. Then there's the Backyard Machine Shop (Mike). Nothing from him in two years. There's also Tools4Machines (Gary). His videos have been removed from his channel. There may be more, but those come to mind right now.
> 
> I've learned a lot from some of these guys and others I simply find entertaining. The only one on the list I've actually met was Mike from Backyard Machine Shop, but seeing them not posting anything in months makes me wonder if they are okay. Just wondering if anybody here had any news on them.


I have  a youtube channel and its not for everybody. Filming, editing, posting can take quite a bit of time. Some folks just burn out.


----------



## ddickey (Jun 1, 2022)

I wonder what happened to Pierre's Garage, Phils Projects & Tom's Techniques.
I hope ChrisB257 is well.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 1, 2022)

ddickey said:


> I wonder what happened to Pierre's Garage, Phils Projects & Tom's Techniques.
> I hope ChrisB257 is well.


Is Chris the old man.. I gave up on him... nothing ever being done, too hot, too cold, bad back... 

I miss Pierre, and Phil... Pierre is done... I had a email conversation last year, it doesn't seem like he is going to get back.
I have not been in touch with Phil, but I think the same.

I understand how hard it is to produce, but it seems like the people are bailing in droves. I don't read that many comments... I realize that you are opening yourself up to ridicule, trolls, constant criticism. There are the people who are positive, but you don't necessarily learn from "hey your great".. Everyone can learn. Even the best.


----------



## MyLilMule (Jun 2, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I understand how hard it is to produce, but it seems like the people are bailing in droves. I don't read that many comments... I realize that you are opening yourself up to ridicule, trolls, constant criticism. There are the people who are positive, but you don't necessarily learn from "hey your great".. Everyone can learn. Even the best.



I would imagine there are some that can't take any negative criticism and it affects their self esteem. Perhaps that's why some are leaving, good point there.


----------



## MyLilMule (Jun 2, 2022)

ddickey said:


> I wonder what happened to Pierre's Garage, Phils Projects & Tom's Techniques.
> I hope ChrisB257 is well.


There was a channel called "Hannah's Bug" that I enjoyed watching - a young girl restoring an old VW bug and learning how to weld, etc. She used to claim here dog was running the camera. And then all of a sudden, nothing. That was 5 years ago. I would have liked to see how the VW turned out.


----------



## nnam (Jun 2, 2022)

ToT has a ring on his hand, which he didn't have awhile back. 

There are several youtube channels where people cook and eat or doing charity work.  They make enough to hire extra people with them even they said they don't take donations for themself.


----------



## MyLilMule (Jun 2, 2022)

nnam said:


> ToT has a ring on his hand, which he didn't have awhile back.


I would think he just removes it when running the machines.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 2, 2022)

Everett is up to his eyes in 'life' but is trying to get more videos out.  The new shop has been a big project just to get working again.  Some of his machines were still outside in March, and that tells you how busy he is.

Ave is still at his day job.  He never talked politics before, but now he's shown some strong opinions, he's actually lost viewers and subscribers over the past 1-2 years.  When it was all about machining and struggling to learn evgerything, the content was very rich.  He has transitioned to being a 'character' and most of the machinists I know have stopped following him.

I also am looking forward to seeing Pierre and Phil back one day.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 2, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Ave is still at his day job.  He never talked politics before, but now he's shown some strong opinions, he's actually lost viewers and subscribers over the past 1-2 years.  When it was all about machining and struggling to learn everything, the content was very rich.  He has transitioned to being a 'character' and most of the machinists I know have stopped following him.


That is why I stopped watching him about 6 months ago. More tom foolery than meaningful content.


----------



## vocatexas (Jun 2, 2022)

Matt in England had started rebuilding a Land Rover with his kids and then bought a property and was redoing a house that was about three hundred years old. Even though it wasn't machining related, I enjoyed his videos.

Mike at Backyard was building a new shop. I really liked his antique machines and would really like to see how the shop came out.

Gary at Tools4Machines had a couple of interesting projects he had talked about. One was an antique planer similar to Keith Rucker's.

Then there's James Kilroy. He had some really good content. I met him a couple of years ago at the Good of the Land Festival in Temple, Tx. (Along with Abom and his wife, Keith Rucker, Mike from Back Yard and some others. James is a VERY intelligent fellow and good at communicating what he's doing in his videos.

Hopefully all are doing okay and just getting on with life. I've had a few people I had gotten to know over the internet the last few years, some I got to meet personally, that passed for one reason or another. It kind of makes me wonder if something happened to me, would anybody notice. While I haven't met all of these folks, I do enjoy it when they release a new video. Hopefully at least some of them will start back up at some point.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jun 5, 2022)

Tom’s Techniques just posted a video explaining why he has been absent the past few years and showed the new shop he is building.  Hopefully we get some machining content in the near future.


----------

